# Fireplace Gas Valve



## Bill443 (Jan 31, 2021)

I am new to this forum.I have a Astria Aries natural gas fireplace model CB40TENBR.This winter season I could not able to ignite the fireplace as no pilot flame despite ignitor spark working.I got a Tech to come and check it out.He checked it and said no gas is coming and gas valve is bad and need to be replaced.I asked how much it will cost and he said 450 dollars for gas valve and 700-900 dollars labor.I was surprised with the high amount and told him I will not agree.He charged me 109 dollars for diagnosis.I did my own research and find cost of gas valve is 142 dollars.I am a little handy person and looked YouTube  and feel able to replace the gas valve.I have never did it before.Any recommendations .Do you think it is DIY project.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 1, 2021)

How old is this unit? Have you tried clearing
out the small pilot tube that leads from the
gas valve to the pilot assembly? A can of 
compressed air will do the trick.


----------



## Bill443 (Feb 1, 2021)

As I said HVAC tech who diagnose the problem told me he checked out everything including board etc but no gas coming so valve need to be changed.


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 1, 2021)

What is the manufacturer & model of the valve?
There are tests that can be performed to verify
if they are good or bad. I wasn't there, so I don't 
know exactly what that "HVAC Tech" did to come 
to that conclusion. 
I will ask again, how old is this unit?


----------



## Bill443 (Feb 1, 2021)

It is only 5 years old.Brand new home construction in 2015.Over the years use occasionally.
Astria Gas Fireplace
Model Aries CB40TENBR


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 1, 2021)

Take a picture of the gas valve, if you could, & post it.


----------



## Bill443 (Feb 1, 2021)

I am sending the picture.


----------



## Millbilly (Feb 1, 2021)

Just curious did you see him actually pull out a volt meter and manometer. You would not believe the amount of professionals that diagnose bad valves incorrectly. That is what Daksy is trying to help you with. It could simply be a blocked burner line or nozzle orifice.  Or no voltage going to the valve. Or it actually could be a bad valve.  Either way I probably would have had the new valve in under 2 hrs,$200 labor maybe $200 for valve. Guys taking you for a ride.


----------



## Bill443 (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes I would be ok with that amount but guy gave me whopping bill saying 450 dollar for valve and 700-900 for labor.I did not agree for that.I have posted the picture of the valve,it has two connections with wires which I can take out.Than remove small metal tubing going to pilot,than using two wrenches disconnect two lines going in to valve and finally took valve off the holding bracket by unscrewing the small nuts.Put back new valve same way,checking for gas leak after putting the valve.Anything else I need to do.
No I do not know what he did or not as I was at work but he called me that he checked everything including electric circuit/board and no gas coming out so it must me gas valve.He did say it is unusual that gas valve go bad but it can happen.


----------



## Bill443 (Feb 1, 2021)

Here is the gas valve available on stove-parts-unlimited.com
Mountain View Hearth Products


----------



## Millbilly (Feb 1, 2021)

If you really want to replace the valve then knock yourself out.  Only you can answer if you are competent to do it.   Gas not coming out of the burner is not the same thing as gas not coming out of the valve if you get what I am saying. I would shut off the gas and disconnect the burner line from the valve to the burner and check the entire thing for a spider nest.... Before ordering a valve


----------



## Bill443 (Feb 1, 2021)

Yes I got what you are saying but that is what I paid the guy to check for me.He claim to be a HVAC tech,give me the receipt for the diagnostic work with model number of the unit.I find him on google in my area.Seems to be a reasonable person but who knows.I called Astria Fireplace dealer in my area and they say will charge 279 to come out and check and if valve need to be changed than charge me 600 dollars plus valve cost.279 is on top of it though he did say will give me some discount on the labor charge of 600 if gas valve need to replaced.
Now I am in a dilemma to spend that much or take a chance and replace valve myself and hope for the best.Remember I have already spend 110 dollars.Now the diagnosis is correct or not,I do not know.Is there any way to check if valve is bad.I saw on you tube with a Gas manometer guy was checking gas pressure by unscrewing the inlet screw on the valve,putting 1/4 inch hose nosel and checking the pressure on manometer which should be around 8 in natural gas fireplace valve.


----------



## Millbilly (Feb 1, 2021)

I got a little ahead of myself and reread your post that you have no pilot flame.  I was focused on the burner flame. But same principal. I would want to make sure you are getting voltage to the pilot and certain that there is no gas coming out of the pilot discharge on the valve.  Pilots can get clogged with carbon, dust, bugs.  If it truly is a bad valve which it might be it's not that complicated to swap out.


----------



## Bill443 (Feb 2, 2021)

So should I go ahead and order the valve. Anything else I need to know or order along with Gas valve. Do I need to check gas pressure after I installed the new valve. Do any of you have any video for gas valve installation or any other resource which I should review before I install the Gas valve.


----------



## Millbilly (Feb 2, 2021)

Bill443 said:


> So should I go ahead and order the valve. Anything else I need to know or order along with Gas valve. Do I need to check gas pressure after I installed the new valve. Do any of you have any video for gas valve installation or any other resource which I should review before I install the Gas valve.


Sure. If you buy a new valve and install it and it still does not work then you will know it wasn't the valve....


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok I got the gas valve replaced but still no pilot light and burner not lighting up.I clean around the pilot nozzle.So what should I do now.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Mar 3, 2021)

Bill443 said:


> Ok I got the gas valve replaced but still no pilot light and burner not lighting up.I clean around the pilot nozzle.So what should I do now.


Does the Pilot spark? Does the pilot light?


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 3, 2021)

Pilot was sparking even with the old valve but still pilot does not light up.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Mar 3, 2021)

When the pilot is sparking, does the control send power to the pilot solenoid?(the red one) Pull the wire off, and test voltage. Put one of your test leads against gas valve, the other on the Wire.


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok which wire I took out.As you see in the picture above in the thread of valve,one wire is orange color and other is green.How much voltage should I expect to see.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 3, 2021)

^^^ this.  You essentially just changed your cars engine without checking if the battery was dead. You are asking for help on this forum so you should ignore everything your service tech said.   You need to check voltage to the valve first.  You need to check gas to the valve first.   Diagnostics then parts.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 3, 2021)

Leave the wire attached. You should be able to get your probe onto metal.  Set meter for 2vdc.  You will see an initial voltage iirc of 1.5ish, then drop down to a lower maintenance voltage .400 volt ish...


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 3, 2021)

Check the other end of that wiring harness as well


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Mar 3, 2021)

Bill443 said:


> Ok which wire I took out.As you see in the picture above in the thread of valve,one wire is orange color and other is green.How much voltage should I expect to see.


It should be three volts right at first.


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 3, 2021)

Ok I check the voltage with sparking and at 2.5 setting it is at 1 and at 0.5 meter setting it is at 2 and when sparking goes off than drops to zero.


----------



## Fingerlakes Fireplace (Mar 3, 2021)

Bill443 said:


> Ok I check the voltage with sparking and at 2.5 setting it is at 1 and at 0.5 meter setting it is at 2 and when sparking goes off than drops to zero.


 how does your pilot look? Send me a picture of your pilot.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

Did you verify gas to the valve?  At this point I would pull the glass off. Try the lighting sequence while holding a grill lighter to the pilot. You make have a lot of air in the system.  If air is coming out you would be able to see it affect your lighter flame.  
I'm not sure if you checked your pilot line yet for block..


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 4, 2021)

I did hold the lighter near to pilot while spark going on but still no flame.How do I check pilot line.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

I understand no flame. But can you see the lighter flame slightly affected by air?  Let me us know when you have verified gas to the valve.  

Well you could crack the pilot at the valve being careful..call for heat, does gas come out of the valve. If it comes out there, but not at pilot, then that's your problem.


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 4, 2021)

See this is what I am trying to understand whether the gas coming out at the pilot or not.How do I know that.I change the whole gas valve but still problem not solved.I there a way to check that gas is coming out of the valve.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

You'd hear it, smell it


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 4, 2021)

Than no gas coming out at Pilot.Now prepilot how do I check that.The tubing going from gas valve to pilot is connected to gas valve on one end and threaded in to the valve.If I unthread it from the gas valve and check whether gas is coming out.I s this a safe way to check.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

It's a way to check it.





Bill443 said:


> Than no gas coming out at Pilot.Now prepilot how do I check that.The tubing going from gas valve to pilot is connected to gas valve on one end and threaded in to the valve.If I unthread it from the gas valve and check whether gas is coming out.I s this a safe way to check.


Its how I would do it. Its a small amount of gas. You have a service shut off right in the valve area?  Just to see if gas does come out of it. Or slightly loosen it and spray some soapy water on it.
Have you ever verified that you have gas going into this valve?


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ok when you say that have you ever verified that gas is coming to the valve than how do I check it.I traced my black color gas line to the basement and it is coming off from the line which is feeding the furnace and house cooking range.I do not find any gas shutting valve in basement area.Only gas shutting knob is outside the house near gas meter,second under the cooking range and third in the fireplace area  just before line connected to fireplace gas valve which I replaced.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

Brass flat head screw on face of valve, says Pin.  If you loosen that does gas come out.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

What I said above would be a really simple and quick way to verify if gas was coming out of the pilot discharge on the valve.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

I still think you may just have a lot of air in your system.  I'd like to see a video of you holding a lighter flame right at the pilot hood while trying to turn the fireplace on.


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 4, 2021)

Ok I loosen the brass head screw in front of gas valve and no gas coming out.Does it mean I have no gas going in to the valve.How could that possible as I have no other gas shutting valve anywhere except outside the house and in the firebox next to gas valve.Is this my problem that no gas in the line.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

Take a bunch of photos of the valve cavity area


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 4, 2021)

I am sending the pictures of gas fireplace showing red gas valve in off position.Slso sending pictures of outside house gas line and meter.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

I'm still suspecting air in your system.  I would take glass off and try to light with a grill lighter, see if pressurized air is affecting your flame


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 4, 2021)

What you mean by pressurized air.I did put the gas lighter near the pilot but still no flame.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

By pressurized air I mean air under pressure.... If it's been off for a while air can build up and need to be purged.  So again lol.  Hold a flame to the pilot hood, light it, see if the flame looks like air is pushing it.  I don't know how to explain this further.  Sometimes it can take many lighting cycles until natural gas is coming out of the pilot.


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 4, 2021)

I have tried it for couple of times but will try again.


----------



## Millbilly (Mar 4, 2021)

It is subtle


----------



## Bill443 (Mar 31, 2021)

Bill443 said:


> I am sending the pictures of gas fireplace showing red gas valve in off position.Slso sending pictures of outside house gas line and meter.


Folks I fixed it.I forgot to put one connection under the gas valve which I changed and once I did it, fireplace fired up.
Thanks for all your suggestions and help.


----------



## Maverick9876 (Nov 28, 2021)

Millbilly said:


> Leave the wire attached. You should be able to get your probe onto metal.  Set meter for 2vdc.  You will see an initial voltage iirc of 1.5ish, then drop down to a lower maintenance voltage .400 volt ish...


Hello!  I was following this forum because I have a similar issue - I have an Astria Aries Direct Vent fireplace.  The spark ignitor sparks when I turn on the switch, but the pilot doesn't light.  Also, no smells of gas anywhere.  I was also suspecting a gas valve problem.  It appears I have the same valve as the person in the forum (pic attached).  When I removed the orange wire and checked the voltage across the line when the spark ignitor was on, I got erratic readings bouncing between 1.3 - 4 V DC and it went to zero when the ignitor stopped sparking.  When I had the orange wire plugged in, I measured at the metal where the orange wire connects and on the base of the fireplace and got voltage readings bouncing between 3 - 29 V DC when the ignitor was sparking and going to zero when it stopped.  Have I measured the voltage correctly?  Are these the readings I should expect?  What other diagnostics would you recommend?


----------

